# Same frame thru CAAD9 series?



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

I was wondering if the same frame is used throughout the CAAD9 series. 

If so, how willing would they be to make a CAAD9 5 with a C9 1 paint scheme?

In other words, if I wanted a Caad9 5 but wanted the black scheme, could they accomodate that? 

The gray is ok on the 5, but I love the black. (Shoot, the 9-7 from 09 had black).

Speaking of which, where did the CAAD9 7 go?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you prefer the black then get the frame and build it up.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Cannondale essentially sold out. The CAAD9 frame here in the States is only offered up to the 5- meaning no Shimano Ultegra/Dura Ace, Campy or SRAM group options are offered on it. Now, you'll have to buy a CAAD9 frame and build it up with the components you want if you want higher than 105 while the rest of the world are still being offered CAAD frames with higher end components. I just found this out a few months ago. Look at their catalog. They've pretty much given the CAAD road bikes a small section and delegated them to entry- to mid-level status. The carbon frames are the ones getting most of the attention. Sad, being that Cannondale's CAAD aluminum frames- not their carbon frames- are really what made Cannondale the big player it is today.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

There is an '10 Dura Ace Caad9. Not sure where you got your information from, but it ain't correct.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

2010 CAAD9-1 Dura Ace
2010 CAAD9-4 Rival
2010 CAAD9-5 105
2010 CAAD9-6 Tiagra

http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/caad9.html


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure where the poster got the "entry level" idea at. Like was posted, you can get many different grouppo's. To the OP, if you like the black, check out the 9-4 instead of the 9-5 as you can get the BBQ in that bike.


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

electech said:


> Not sure where the poster got the "entry level" idea at. Like was posted, you can get many different grouppo's. To the OP, if you like the black, check out the 9-4 instead of the 9-5 as you can get the BBQ in that bike.


and rival is so much better than 105


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Cannondale essentially sold out. The CAAD9 frame here in the States is only offered up to the 5- meaning no Shimano Ultegra/Dura Ace, Campy or SRAM group options are offered on it. Now, you'll have to buy a CAAD9 frame and build it up with the components you want if you want higher than 105 while the rest of the world are still being offered CAAD frames with higher end components. I just found this out a few months ago. Look at their catalog. They've pretty much given the CAAD road bikes a small section and delegated them to entry- to mid-level status. The carbon frames are the ones getting most of the attention. Sad, being that Cannondale's CAAD aluminum frames- not their carbon frames- are really what made Cannondale the big player it is today.


Wow! I'm not sure where you got your information, but I bought a 2010 CAAD9-1 this summer with all Dura Ace components. The CAAD9-4 is SRAM Rival. I wouldn't consider either of these entry or mid-level bikes.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ameijer said:


> If so, how willing would they be to make a CAAD9 5 with a C9 1 paint scheme?
> 
> In other words, if I wanted a Caad9 5 but wanted the black scheme, could they accomodate that?


I checked into this because I think the decals on the 5 look stupid. Asked cannondale directly -- they said no, it can't be done. Get a 9-4 in BBQ and either revel in the awesomeness of DoubleTap shifting  or replace the Rival shifters and rear derailleur with 105.

The frames and forks are the same, though; they just won't interrupt their manufacturing process for special things like that unless you do some sort of special team order.

Asad


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

It all sounds great, but I've got one of these self-imposed price limits of 1000 but am starting to look up to the 1250 range, and obviously 1500. Then I want Rival so I'm talking 1750 and that's impossible.

Weighing it all out in my head....


...and thinking that building from frame up is too expensive. cheaper to find it all on a bike probably..


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

jscumbie said:


> Wow! I'm not sure where you got your information, but I bought a 2010 CAAD9-1 this summer with all Dura Ace components. The CAAD9-4 is SRAM Rival. I wouldn't consider either of these entry or mid-level bikes.


I didn't know about 2010 but I have an '09 Cannondale catalog right here next to me and it didn't have any CAAD9s with higher than 105 in it.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ameijer said:


> ...and thinking that building from frame up is too expensive. cheaper to find it all on a bike probably..


Yep. The CAAD9 frameset is around $800 or $850 I believe. Then again, there's something to be said for getting _exactly_ what you want...

Asad


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

ameijer said:


> It all sounds great, but I've got one of these self-imposed price limits of 1000 but am starting to look up to the 1250 range, and obviously 1500. Then I want Rival so I'm talking 1750 and that's impossible.
> 
> Weighing it all out in my head....
> 
> ...



Just remember that most bike shops will cut you a break on pricing. Mine would routinely give me 10 percent so that would put the 9-4 down into the $1500 and some change range. Unfortunately, my LBS is now out of business and I am stuck looking for another C'dale dealer.:cryin: :mad2:


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, let's say I could find a CAAD 9 frame and fork. I need help understand where I'd be going dollar-wise, building a bike up from the bottom.

What would I need to pricing out?

Groupset.
Wheelset
Bar
Stem
Pedals
Tires/Tubes

I guess my biggest question would be how much for wheels and bar? I know the limit is sky high, but remember I was on a 1200 dollar budget or so. Just this frame and a 105 groupset will get me there!

I just spoke to a dealer in Va Beach. He quoted me 1699 for the CAAD9 4. No price break there....


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

At new prices, you'll be well over your $1200 budget for sure. If you're patient and willing to get pre-owned stuff, you might be able to hit that mark...but it'd be tough.

Maybe just start saving up for a 4... 

You're actually in exactly the same boat I was in just a few months ago in August. I wanted a CAAD9, was going to get a CAAD9-5 but then I realized I hated the graphics and couldn't get it with the matte black frame. And then I tried a SRAM equipped bike and decided I wanted to go that route. The 4 was not only more pricey but also at the time my LBS was telling me they wouldn't be in until October (!). So I ended up buying a Neuvation F100. The geometry is quite close to the CAAD9, though I wouldn't be surprised if the Cannondale had a slightly softer ride due to the shaped seat stays. Anyway, 4 months later and I've put ~650 miles on my Neuvation and am still loving the bike. Total cost for my build (with Rival, full carbon fork, R28 Aero wheels, and 25mm Michelin Lithions) was $1362 shipped (I think).

Asad


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ameijer said:


> Ok, let's say I could find a CAAD 9 frame and fork. I need help understand where I'd be going dollar-wise, building a bike up from the bottom.
> 
> What would I need to pricing out?
> 
> ...



What size are you looking for ? check PM.


----------

